# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Ποιά η ράτσα αυτού του lovebird?

## cypand

είναι ράτσα αυτό το lovebird ή είναι καποιο υβρίδιο?

----------


## andreascrete

Είναι καθαρόαιμο fisher το ίδιο έχω και εγώ!

----------


## cypand

fischer δεν ειναι με κοκκινη μύτη?

----------


## daras

αυτες οι μεταλλαξεις εχουν τετοια μυτη. το ιδιο fischers εχω κι εγω παρεα με ενα αλφικο.

----------


## cypand

για να του βρω ταίρι τι να ψάξω? αν ψαξω για fischer  θα μου δείχνουν αυτά:

----------


## daras

αν θελεις να ειναι ομοια θα ψαξεις για sky blue...και light sky blue. (fischer's παντα)

----------


## cypand

οκ.. θενκ γιου  :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

πάντως ελιναι κουκλί!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! θα ηθελα εαν γινοταν να εβαζες μια φωτο που να φαινοταν η ουρα του και μια που να φαινεται πιο κοντα το προσωπακι του, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ετσι. παντως οτι και να ειναι, ειναι πανεμορφο!! να το χαιρεσε και να ειναι παντα με υγεια!!!

----------


## cypand

ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη, θα κανονίσω τις φώτο που θες..

----------


## cypand

... :Bird1:

----------


## cypand

βρήκαμε και ταίρι  :Happy: .. ο αρσενικός είναι ο αριστερός και τα φτερά του είναι λίγο πιο σκούρα απο της κοπελιάς..


φαινεται και η ουρά και τα πρόσωπα τους..

----------


## cypand

ορίστε και μια που φαινονται και τα φτερα του παιδιού..

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ ομορφα!!!να τα χαιρεσαι!

τα δαχτυλακια στο ενα εχουν κοπει?ειναι οκ τωρα ετσι?!

----------


## cypand

α ναι.. είναι κομμένα.. το είδα στο πετ σοπ, μάλλον απο αιμομιξία πιστεύω ομως ίσως και να κόπηκαν.. αν είναι απο αιμομιξία παίζει να έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα οι απόγονοι?

ευχαριστώ Άγγελε..

----------


## cypand

είναι και όλα τα δάκτυλα έτσι σε εκείνο το πόδι!!..

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

απο αιμομιξια γιατι να ειναι?

----------


## cypand

έτσι έχω ακούσει.. ότι απο αιμομιξία βγαίνουν παραμορφωμένα... Μ@κίες?

----------


## andreascrete

Μάλλον απο καυγά με άλλο lovebird έχασε τα δάχτυλά του και οι πληγές επουλώθηκαν με το χρόνο!
Τα lovebird δαγκώνουν πολύ άσχημα όταν θέλουν!

----------


## cypand

> έτσι έχω ακούσει.. ότι απο αιμομιξία βγαίνουν παραμορφωμένα...


αυτό είναι αλήθεια?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κληρομικες ασθενειες ναι,πιο πεσμενο ανοσοπιητικο ναι παραμορφομενα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ χοντρη ισως και συνεχομενη αιμομιξια...νομιζω...

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Αντρεα τι κουκλακια ζωγραφιστα ειναι αυτα!! εχω παθει την πλακα μου, ειναι πανεμορφα να σου ζησουν και καλους απογονους!! λοιπον τα δικα σου ειναι Fichers Pastel blue light το νουμερο 7 στην εικονα. να τα χαιρεσαι και παντα με υγεια!!

*1.* Fischer’s lovebird
*2.* Olive green
*3.* Sea green
*4.* Pastel green
*5.* Pastel yellow
*6.* Pastel blue
*7.* Pastel blue light
*8.* Lutino
*9.* Pied green
*10.* Spangle green
*11.* Yellow suffision

----------


## mitsman

Πιθανοτατα απο λαθος ζευγαρώματα ειναι!!!!

----------

